# Playing the worlds top 100 courses



## Simon131 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have recently joined an exclusive club that means I can finally play the worlds best courses and get access - question is where do you start - what are the best courses people have played? Is the golf digest top 100 really the top 100? 

Pine Valley
Cyprus Point
etc etc


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

All these lists are purely opinions!

There are plenty in the GM UK Top 100 that I think are out of position, but that's just my opinion as to what makes a 'best' course and how I rate each course against those criteria!

GD tends to rate 'tradition' and previous history rather higher than I would, for example.

However, the Top 50 in most lists are bound to be pretty good courses!

You could start with (at least 13 of) the 14 Links that have been Open venues. And the 14th is worth playing too as there are several really good holes on it - one of which is great!


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2014)

It is actually Cypress Point, named after the tree rather than the Mediterranean island. Good luck with getting on there if you don't know a member, even if you are a member of an exclusive club. Likewise another dozen or so of the most exclusive courses.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			I have recently joined an exclusive club that means I can finally play the worlds best courses and get access - question is where do you start - what are the best courses people have played? Is the golf digest top 100 really the top 100? 

Pine Valley
Cyprus Point
etc etc
		
Click to expand...

What is the club you have joined ?

My advice would be start at RCD, your on a downward track thereafter imo.

By the way welcome along.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			I have recently joined an exclusive club that means I can finally play the worlds best courses and get access - question is where do you start - what are the best courses people have played? Is the golf digest top 100 really the top 100? 

Pine Valley
Cyprus Point
etc etc
		
Click to expand...

what is this exclusive club you have joined that allows you to play the worlds best courses?

I dont see what the attraction is for american courses??? we have the best courses in the world right here in the UK.


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



			It is actually Cypress Point, named after the tree rather than the Mediterranean island. Good luck with getting on there if you don't know a member, even if you are a member of an exclusive club. Likewise another dozen or so of the most exclusive courses.
		
Click to expand...

 Quite right on spelling - actually I have already managed to play Cypress - what an amazing course - 3 totally different sections to the course, wooded, dunes and then ocean.


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

I was invited to join The Eden Club - beautiful castle home in St. Andrews where I now get free golf, over 40 events worldwide each year on the finest courses and access to the best course worldwide. Played my first event recently and the pair I was teamed up with were from the US and members of Pine Valley and Cypress Point. 

Members can propose new members but there is an interview etc - that said I am loving it so far and have a base for easy access into the amazing links courses of Scotland.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 26, 2014)

I smell someone trying to sell or promote something hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wonder what that could be maybe an exclusive club 

No no one would be that obvious surely


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome - RCD is superb!
I love links courses but am slowly starting to take a look over the pond at the US courses - planning a quick visit to Shinnecock and Liberty National later this month while on business in NY! 
Did Pebble recently and actually thought PB was a big let down except Cypress Point.......wow!!!!


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

not trying to promote anything Freddie - just trying to see what people think are the best courses to go and play. So many lists built up by so many different people but I've only a limited amount of time and money to make the most of playing where I can. 
What are your top 10 courses? Or perhaps top 10 that wouldn't usually appear -maybe a few hidden gems you've played?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Quite right on spelling - actually I have already managed to play Cypress - what an amazing course - 3 totally different sections to the course, wooded, dunes and then ocean.
		
Click to expand...

Well, lucky you. I think you obviously inhabit a world rather different to 99.8% of others here. The last people I knew who played Cypress got their invite from Arnold Palmer. I must have misplaced Arnie's number because I looked on my phone and couldn't find it. 

If there are no access barriers, then I would head for Pine Valley in NJ, National Golf Links and Shinnecock on Long Island, Seminole in Florida, Olympic Club in SF, Chicago Golf Club and there is a place in Georgia which is meant to be quite hard to get on. Happily there are private airports near each of these. 

Bethpage may have too many proletariat milling around, though.


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ethan are you a member at bearwood lakes? I see it on your name there - I am near the Grove but have never played bearwood and know its a troon run course, is it a good track? Not angling for an invite


----------



## freddielong (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			not trying to promote anything Freddie - just trying to see what people think are the best courses to go and play. So many lists built up by so many different people but I've only a limited amount of time and money to make the most of playing where I can. 
What are your top 10 courses? Or perhaps top 10 that wouldn't usually appear -maybe a few hidden gems you've played?
		
Click to expand...

Call my cynical but I don't believe you and when I say that I don't believe you have played the courses you say you have and I don't believe you are not trying to promote something - sorry and all that


----------



## Grantley1988 (Aug 26, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Call my cynical but I don't believe you and when I say that I don't believe you have played the courses you say you have and I don't believe you are not trying to promote something - sorry and all that
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same. Could be a troll.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 26, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Call my cynical but I don't believe you and when I say that I don't believe you have played the courses you say you have and I don't believe you are not trying to promote something - sorry and all that
		
Click to expand...

Why not give the guy a chance, a bit harsh imo.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you not think he'd be a bit more obvious if he was promoting something? Also, if he's promoting anything, it's The Eden Club, which would be pointless promoting as it's an exclusive, invite-only members club. Comes across as genuine to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2014)

The Eden Club - very exclusive by invite only

The sort of club that gives golf the snobby reputation - access only to certain people.


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok Freddie - sorry you live in such a cynical world......lets just leave it there - enjoy your golf and all the best.
Attached is a pic I took of my buddies playing 15 green at Cypress - you never know who your chatting to Freddie, maybe i could have swung you an invite! be less Cynical and lets enjoy the great game!


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Dan. As a first time user its easy to get scared away!


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 26, 2014)

looks an amazing club Simon - enjoy and report back on some of the courses that most of us will never experience. My first stop would be Pine Valley!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Eden Club - very exclusive by invite only

The sort of club that gives golf the snobby reputation - access only to certain people.
		
Click to expand...


Didn't you get your invite Phil??? I had my interview, but turned them down, I just found it not exclusive enough. 

They let new money in, I met someone who actually had to work!!!!!!


----------



## freddielong (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Ok Freddie - sorry you live in such a cynical world......lets just leave it there - enjoy your golf and all the best.
Attached is a pic I took of my buddies playing 15 green at Cypress - you never know who your chatting to Freddie, maybe i could have swung you an invite! be less Cynical and lets enjoy the great game!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no he has pictures it must be all true I hope I haven't blown my chance at all these exclusive courses that money can't get you on, darn it that will teach me


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 26, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Oh no he has pictures it must be all true I hope I haven't blown my chance at all these exclusive courses that money can't get you on, darn it that will teach me
		
Click to expand...

I just put the picture into google and it didn't yield any matching results. That to me is enough to suggest he could well be genuine. Also, as previously noted, why would anyone advertise the Eden Club?

I don't have anything to add to this thread though as I have no experience of playing at clubs such as those under discussion!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Thanks Dan. As a first time user its easy to get scared away!
		
Click to expand...

Simon

This Forum isnt a bad place and should have room for everyone, if your lucky enough to be able to play courses that most of us cant or won't be able to then good luck and I for one would enjoy the reports on them.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 26, 2014)

Apparently Cape Kidnappers in NZ is top of many peoples list, Augusta obviously, Trumps new one in Scotland, and Doral. Can't think of many that I would play as my game doesn't suit my own approval let alone waste an enormous green fee.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 26, 2014)

therod said:



			Didn't you get your invite Phil??? I had my interview, but turned them down, I just found it not exclusive enough. 

They let new money in, I met someone who actually had to work!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Warning !!!! Green eyed monster corresponding


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 26, 2014)

And you wonder why new posters don't stick around lol  

Ignore the jealous nature of some. If it was me, I'd try work through regions first (i.e UK / Europe / US etc - but I'm a bit OCD and methodical when it comes to plans!). But if work dictates the general locale then that's a different story. If you can swing it, then Augusta has to be number 1 (IMO) to experience.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 26, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Warning !!!! Green eyed monster corresponding 

Click to expand...

'Tis gospel 

My butler can vouch for me :thup:


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Ok Freddie - sorry you live in such a cynical world......lets just leave it there - enjoy your golf and all the best.
Attached is a pic I took of my buddies playing 15 green at Cypress - you never know who your chatting to Freddie, maybe i could have swung you an invite! be less Cynical and lets enjoy the great game!
		
Click to expand...

Loved that picture!! What a course, must have been a great experience?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 26, 2014)

therod said:



			'Tis gospel 

My butler can vouch for me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The clients I work for tend to call them 'house managers' these days.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2014)

happyhacker said:



			Ignore the jealous nature of some. If it was me, I'd try work through regions first (i.e UK / Europe / US etc - but I'm a bit OCD and methodical when it comes to plans!). But if work dictates the general locale then that's a different story. If you can swing it, then Augusta has to be number 1 (IMO) to experience.
		
Click to expand...

This. I would absolutely love to play Augusta. It'd destroy me, but man it'd be good to say you've played there!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2014)

If I was to choose a top course I'd love to play I'd go for Riviera in Cali'. It may not be all that exclusive, I don't know, but I love the look of it, in fact I reckon I could just play the 10th hole over & over and enjoy the experience.

Good luck playing the 'bucket list' of courses.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys the passing aristocrat has gone and is not starting similar posts on other forums

He will be back in a couple of hours for another stir


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 26, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Guys the passing aristocrat has gone and is not starting similar posts on other forums

He will be back in a couple of hours for another stir
		
Click to expand...

It's posts like this which make this place seem more like a traditional 'old boys' golf club and extremely off-putting for newcomers than anything else from time to time.  It's extremely unfriendly and personally I don't see the need for it.  It doesn't help the forum and certainly does nothing for the poster.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 26, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			It's posts like this which make this place seem more like a traditional 'old boys' golf club and extremely off-putting for newcomers than anything else from time to time.  It's extremely unfriendly and personally I don't see the need for it.  It doesn't help the forum and certainly does nothing for the poster.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

Ultimately, even if this guy is making it up, what harm does it do for us all to fantasise about playing the world's best layouts?


----------



## freddielong (Aug 26, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I agree.

Ultimately, even if this guy is making it up, what harm does it do for us all to fantasise about playing the world's best layouts?
		
Click to expand...

Wow really wow


----------



## SVB (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Attached is a pic I took of my buddies playing 15 green at Cypress
		
Click to expand...

tough pin location for general play - wow!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 26, 2014)

I had never heard of the eden club before, it looks pretty dreadful to be honest.I'd love to play the courses, but the whole concept of that society makes me wretch.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 26, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Wow really wow
		
Click to expand...

That's not an answer to the question I posed.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Ok Freddie - sorry you live in such a cynical world......lets just leave it there - enjoy your golf and all the best.
Attached is a pic I took of my buddies playing 15 green at Cypress - you never know who your chatting to Freddie, maybe i could have swung you an invite! be less Cynical and lets enjoy the great game!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, see that sways it for me. I don't think I would like to play that course. I would spend my whole time in the sand!


----------



## freddielong (Aug 26, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			That's not an answer to the question I posed.
		
Click to expand...

It was what you said really, you would be happy for someone to lie and string you along and take you all in as long as it got you imagining playing these courses.

You could always I don't know just imagine playing the courses without having the faker in the background.


----------



## rickg (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon, don't be put off....keep posting the photos......there's a post a review section as well. I know the forum page editor is always looking for new input........be great to see some reviews on the really top courses from a players perspective. Stick around! :thup:


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 26, 2014)

freddielong said:



			It was what you said really, you would be happy for someone to lie and string you along and take you all in as long as it got you imagining playing these courses.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I'd be happy, I just asked what harm would it cause. 

The worst case scenario is it turns out he's lying but as a result of that a discussion is had around what course in the world we would each like to play. What a disaster. I probably wouldn't be able to get out of bed tomorrow morning as a result.

It's the internet. A lot of people make stuff up. What's the point in worrying about it?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Ethan are you a member at bearwood lakes? I see it on your name there - I am near the Grove but have never played bearwood and know its a troon run course, is it a good track? Not angling for an invite 

Click to expand...

Yes. The Troon thing is helpful for some other courses such as Centurion, Turnberry, Monte Rei, some Dubai and quite a few US courses, but not any at the dizzying heights you are talking about. If you do fancy a game, happy to set something up. I quite often also post invites here for GM forum members to join me, but don't usually get trampled with the rush!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 26, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I didn't say I'd be happy, I just asked what harm would it cause. 

The worst case scenario is it turns out he's lying but as a result of that a discussion is had around what course in the world we would each like to play. What a disaster. I probably wouldn't be able to get out of bed tomorrow morning as a result.

It's the internet. A lot of people make stuff up. What's the point in worrying about it?
		
Click to expand...

You are of course correct, I don't really have a butler....he's a chauffeur !!

Anyway I would have thought the Eden club, was like fight club, 'the first rule of the Eden club...etc etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



			It is actually Cypress Point, named after the tree rather than the Mediterranean island. Good luck with getting on there if you don't know a member, even if you are a member of an exclusive club. Likewise another dozen or so of the most exclusive courses.
		
Click to expand...

Been into the little Pro Shop (Cabin) of Cypress Point some years ago. Used my 'Scottishness' to get a scorecard and ball marker.  Closest I'll ever get I fear.  Looks lovely.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm with freddie and therod on this one...I'm thinking marketing intern being paid to get clicks onto someone's site.

Many apologies if I'm wrong Simon. I'm sure that you're a nice chap and all that, and if your next contribution is on the vexed question of the best colour of castle tees then we'll probably find a bit more common ground to work on.

But come on, if you met someone on the first tee and they introduced themselves by telling you that they were a member of a club so posh they'd have to kill you if they told you the password, what would you be thinking...


----------



## User20205 (Aug 26, 2014)

I actually believe Simon, I just like being flippant.

I bet he's had at least 5 pm's each from richart and slasher Nash getting some dates in the diary


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2014)

But why would The Eden Club want people to go on their website? They don't want traffic, they're a very exclusive members only club, what would be the benefit of having more traffic from this forum? And if that was his intention, do you not think he'd have mentioned the name of the thing he was promoting, and provided a link to it in the first post?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 26, 2014)

Ethan, i would bit your hand off to come and play Bearwood.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			Ethan, i would bit your hand off to come and play Bearwood.
		
Click to expand...


Me too - one day will be free when the offers come in


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2014)

pendodave said:



			But come on, if you met someone on the first tee and they introduced themselves by telling you that they were a member of a club so posh *they'd have to kill you if they told you the password*, what would you be thinking...
		
Click to expand...

I'd think it strange they were considering telling me the password


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			Ethan, i would bit your hand off to come and play Bearwood.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to bite. Just say you are interested in a game. 

Send me a PM.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



			You don't have to bite. Just say you are interested in a game. 

Send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Haha ok cool thanks!


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



			You don't have to bite. Just say you are interested in a game. 

Send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Gents would love to join you and make up a 3 ball - not sure how the PM thing works being new to this?


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks - happy to share some of the place i've been fortunate to play and to chat about them with people who love the game and are interested. Played your course Centurion a month or so ago for a corporate day arranged by a friend who's a member - really nice golf course and growing in well, club house designs look great for the future- excellent to see great new courses being developed (especially local ones!)


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 26, 2014)

yeah heard Riviera club is very special - its def an exclusive one!


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 27, 2014)

back to the bucket list....... what courses would you play?

My top spots are:

Pine Valley
Augusta
Shinnecock
Royal Melbourne
Winged Foot
Friars Head

Top ranked I've been fortunate enough to play so far have been - if my cynical new friend wants pics I have them for every single one ;-)   

Cypress Point
National golf Links of America
Merion
Bethpage Black
Pebble Beach (disappointed) 
Spyglass
Pinehurst No. 2 (pre redesign) 
Harbour Town
Aronomink
Shadow Creek
Kiawah Island
Sea Island Seaside
Ocean Forest
Newport Country Club

Ireland:
Ballybunion (best links course I have ever played, better than Kingbarns and Dornoch and they're good)
Lahinch (worst weather I've ever played in - killed me - superb track better than Doonbeg) 
Old Head (go every year for an overnight and two rounds with friends - absolutely love it - amazing views!!)

Would love to do blair athol in South Africa and Fancourt - anyone done those? 

Some of those I have got onto with a polite letter to the club over years such as National Golf Links of America - bought he head pro a nice bottle of whiskey in the hope I might be able to go back again one day. That said I've had no replies from many more over the years.....

If you love the game you've got to keep trying though right.......


----------



## JustOne (Aug 27, 2014)

Simon, what's your handicap if you don't mind me asking (hopefully it's not some 'big secret').


----------



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I had never heard of the eden club before, it looks pretty dreadful to be honest.I'd love to play the courses, *but the whole concept of that society makes me wretch*.
		
Click to expand...

why?

Looks like a great concept to me and I would imagine it's an honour to become a member.

I'll wager the people are genuine and welcoming, certainly more welcoming than the OP has experienced here.


----------



## malek988 (Aug 27, 2014)

still waiting to hear the name of this exclusive club?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

malek988 said:



			still waiting to hear the name of this exclusive club?
		
Click to expand...

The Eden club, near St Andrews. It's in post #7

I've just toured the website and facebook pages and it reminds me of great times I had with a bunch of Americans in Oregon every 2 years playing stunning courses there and here. Great times and great friendships made.


----------



## OldMate (Aug 27, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			back to the bucket list....... what courses would you play?

My top spots are:

Pine Valley
Augusta
Shinnecock
Royal Melbourne
Winged Foot
Friars Head
		
Click to expand...

Royal Melbourne has never done it for me (based solely on what I've seen on tv).  As far as Aussie courses go, Barnbougle Lost Farm would be my first pick.  The other plus is that Lost Farm is also a lot more accessible than RM.  That is a good list - Friar's Head would be near the top for me as well, along with Whistling Straits.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why?

Looks like a great concept to me and I would imagine it's an honour to become a member.

I'll wager the people are genuine and welcoming, certainly more welcoming than the OP has experienced here.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bit of jealousy from a lot of people!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 27, 2014)

If I won the lottery, I'd definitely use my money to play as many of the best courses in the world as I could.

With the odd exception, it seems that the majority of the best courses are also in places that are great to visit even absent the course. 

My dream is to do two big golf holidays in my lifetime.

1) Playing the big name courses in the Carolina's down to TPC Sawgrass.

2) A Californian tour - try and sneak something in around San Francisco, then Half Moon Bay, Pebble Beach and down to Southern California where I'd try and play Pelican Hill and Torrey Pines.

Ah, I can but dream....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2014)

The way I chopped it on Sunday not sure I'm fit to grace the local pitch and putts let alone a workd class course. These lista re all based on opinion and no such thing as a definitive list but if someone has the chance to tick off as many as possible on one given list then good luck to him.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why?

Looks like a great concept to me and I would imagine it's an honour to become a member.

I'll wager the people are genuine and welcoming, certainly more welcoming than the OP has experienced here.
		
Click to expand...

Because I firmly believe that golf shouldn't be an exclusive sport and open to all.Having to be accepted into a society ( that I imagine isn't cheap) to allow me access to a golf course just runs directly in the opposite way I'd like the sport to be played.And I've got no doubt the people are nice,but that's not the point I was making.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



*Because I firmly believe that golf shouldn't be an exclusive sport and open to all*.Having to be accepted into a society ( that I imagine isn't cheap) to allow me access to a golf course just runs directly in the opposite way I'd like the sport to be played.And I've got no doubt the people are nice,but that's not the point I was making.
		
Click to expand...

it isn't! anyone can play, especially in Scotland!!

Very strange view you have on exclusive! 

I assume all private members golf clubs make you wretch as well?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			it isn't! anyone can play, especially in Scotland!!

Very strange view you have on exclusive! 

I assume all private members golf clubs make you wretch as well?
		
Click to expand...

It's exclusive on the list of courses Eden use, which is what my point is based on.And aye, private members clubs in any walk of life make me wretch.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 27, 2014)

I assume if you were offered a round at Augusta by a member you'd decline then as its against your beliefs? 

Golf is no different to real life, do you dislike Ferraris because only a select few can afford them?

i think we should call you Stalin. Communism is clearly your political choice


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 27, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			I assume if you were offered a round at Augusta by a member you'd decline then as its against your beliefs? 

Golf is no different to real life, do you dislike Ferraris because only a select few can afford them?

i think we should call you Stalin. Communism is clearly your political choice 

Click to expand...

I'm a bit left of Stalin. Of course I'd play Augusta,it doesn't stop me not liking the principles ( and in Particular Augusta) they're based on.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 27, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			I assume if you were offered a round at Augusta by a member you'd decline then as its against your beliefs? 

Golf is no different to real life, do you dislike Ferraris because only a select few can afford them?

i think we should call you Stalin. Communism is clearly your political choice 

Click to expand...

That's not the same though, is it? If you have the money, you can buy a Ferrari, there are other barriers (in theory) to joining private members clubs which I presume is what Adi2Dassler doesn't like - the snobbery aspect, to the extent there is any.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 27, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			I assume if you were offered a round at Augusta by a member you'd decline then as its against your beliefs? 

Golf is no different to real life, do you dislike Ferraris because only a select few can afford them?

i think we should call you Stalin. Communism is clearly your political choice 

Click to expand...

There's a significant difference between the social conscience Social-Democrat approach I see in Adi's posts to the Central Control Totalitarianism of Stalin's Communism!

It does amuse me that, apparently, one of the major selling points of this 'exclusive' club is actually to provide more (less exclusive) access to the particular courses!  Its very existence demonstrates why I don't believe that Communism will actually work without some form of oppression! It's a natural human condition to strive to 'improve' one's situation/condition.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 27, 2014)

This thread answers maninblacks question of why so many registered users vs active users. ....


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'm a bit left of Stalin. Of course I'd play Augusta,it doesn't stop me not liking the principles ( and in Particular Augusta) they're based on.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldn't bother, its a long way from Inversneck and one of they guys i play with says its a bit of a field without the crowds... (he's played it twice)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 27, 2014)

To me the club looks like a bunch of very rich white people being very rich.  Or an upmarket swingers club. And therefore having access to some of the best courses in the world that is not available to many others.  Who are not so rich. 

Fair play to them I suppose, it's not as if they are taking up the tee times of others on these courses I assume. And if you've got it then spunking your money away on playing nice golf courses is a good a way of spending your money as any to me.  

The concept of having to be members of an invite only exclusive club to access some of these courses is not one I like. But then again you could argue that all they are doing is what a lot of clubs still try and do, relying on the aspiration nature of being a member of a golf club in the hope that people will pay for that.  And all they have done is take it to the extreme.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a popular misconception that American courses are better but don't believe the hype. I've played around 50 courses in the USA, some very good but the majority are no better than over here. Top 100 course rankings seem to be heavily weighted in favour of US courses but there is one simple fact....they do not have the variety of courses that we have in the UK. The service and reception you get is generally better (but only because everyone expects to be tipped) and course condition is often better but many courses are very samey.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			There is a popular misconception that American courses are better but don't believe the hype. I've played around 50 courses in the USA, some very good but the majority are no better than over here. Top 100 course rankings seem to be heavily weighted in favour of US courses but there is one simple fact....they do not have the variety of courses that we have in the UK. The service and reception you get is generally better (but only because everyone expects to be tipped) and course condition is often better but many courses are very samey.
		
Click to expand...

Some American courses, not necessarily the sort that get Tour events, are great courses by any reasonable standard. Pine Valley, Cypress, NGLA, Bandon, Streamsong, Sand Hills etc. 

Do they compare with the great UK and Ireland links and sand belt courses, RCD, Muirfield, Sunningdale, and so on? Matter of opinion.

There is no doubt that some of the American golf that UK tourists are offered is dull and duller. Most Orlando golf, for example, and a lot of the resort fare offered are cookie cutter water and sand courses built around condos. Not good.

But there is plenty of dull golf available around these parts too.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 27, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'm a bit left of Stalin. Of course I'd play Augusta,it doesn't stop me not liking the principles ( and in Particular Augusta) they're based on.
		
Click to expand...

Stalin wasn't left at all, so left of Stalin offers a wide range of choices. Left of Mao would be a different matter, though.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			There is a popular misconception that American courses are better but don't believe the hype. I've played around 50 courses in the USA, some very good but the majority are no better than over here. Top 100 course rankings seem to be heavily weighted in favour of US courses but there is one simple fact....they do not have the variety of courses that we have in the UK. The service and reception you get is generally better (but only because everyone expects to be tipped) and course condition is often better but many courses are very samey.
		
Click to expand...

Ive not played any US courses..... but why would i We have the best in the world.


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 27, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Simon, what's your handicap if you don't mind me asking (hopefully it's not some 'big secret').
		
Click to expand...

 Hi,  handicap is 6 (sometimes - putting has been terrible lately and dropping more shots than i should with 3! putts)


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyway from the big bucket list can anyone suggest best 6 tracks around england  (I'm a london based sorry) that are hidden gems, easier to get on..... better still is anyone up for playing them over the next 6 months maybe polish off 1 a month? 

Anyone fancy starting a bucket list of gems for the south? maybe do a few of the bigger ones a well? no moaners, crazy types or bores, only golf fans


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Anyway from the big bucket list can anyone suggest best 6 tracks around england  (I'm a london based sorry) that are hidden gems, easier to get on..... better still is anyone up for playing them over the next 6 months maybe polish off 1 a month? 

Anyone fancy starting a bucket list of gems for the south? maybe do a few of the bigger ones a well? no moaners, crazy types or bores, only golf fans
		
Click to expand...

Berkshire
Sunningdale
Wentworth
Woburn Marquess
Walton Heath
Swinley Forest


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 27, 2014)

good start! want to play them?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2014)

Played 4 of them and playing other two next year :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 27, 2014)

After walking both Royal St George and Wentworth id like to give those 2 a go one day.


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 27, 2014)

ditto not done berkshire or swinley yet - have you played The Grove, Bearwood Lakes, Queenwood? done two out three (the last one is a challenge perhaps)


----------



## Simon131 (Aug 27, 2014)

yeah royal st george is great - seem to recall you can only play a 2/3 ball there for some reason - wentworth is good, living near London i've fortunate over the years for a few invites there for corporate days. 
RSG is a beautiful pure links course - one that would be interesting to do with hickory! there are a few courses I'd like to try like that for fun and compare to the old morris scores etc.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Berkshire
Sunningdale
Wentworth
Woburn Marquess
Walton Heath
Swinley Forest
		
Click to expand...


Not quite what I would call hidden gems. Unfortunately there aren't really many in the south as most are well known and publicised.


----------



## OldMate (Aug 27, 2014)

Lower profile, but more in the "hidden gem" category is Tandridge - really good little course.  Not sure what green fees are as I went as a guest but they will be far below the six courses above.


----------



## mat100p (Aug 28, 2014)

Just googled eden club 120000 dollars membership fee. At the expense of repeating many other posts Simon seems to have played many top courses surely he doesn't need to come on here for advice on other courses to play he could ask other members of the eden club or google top 100 courses. if he wished to come on here  he could post a general enquirie about top courses showing a little discretion surely a quality required to join such an exclusive private members club. Seems a fantasist to me with a good ability to photo crop.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 28, 2014)

mat100p said:



			Just googled eden club 120000 dollars membership fee. At the expense of repeating many other posts Simon seems to have played many top courses surely he doesn't need to come on here for advice on other courses to play he could ask other members of the eden club or google top 100 courses. if he wished to come on here  he could post a general enquirie about top courses showing a little discretion surely a quality required to join such an exclusive private members club. Seems a fantasist to me with a good ability to photo crop.
		
Click to expand...

One Hundred And Twenty Thousand Pounds!!!   And this club doesn't actually have a course??   Bargain, Think I'll ping em' a quick email.. Do they let Plumbers join?

I take it you get a bit more than a Round Plastic bag tag with a replaceable sticker


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			One Hundred And Twenty Thousand Pounds!!!   And this club doesn't actually have a course??   Bargain, Think I'll ping em' a quick email.. Do they let Plumbers join?

I take it you get a bit more than a Round Plastic bag tag with a replaceable sticker 

Click to expand...

I think the club has a base at a Castle on the outskirts of St Andrews... for that sort of cash you can get on the old course everyday if you want


----------



## Junior (Aug 28, 2014)

Simon131 said:



			Anyway from the big bucket list can anyone suggest best 6 tracks around england  (I'm a london based sorry) that are hidden gems, easier to get on..... better still is anyone up for playing them over the next 6 months maybe polish off 1 a month? 

Anyone fancy starting a bucket list of gems for the south? maybe do a few of the bigger ones a well? no moaners, crazy types or bores, only golf fans
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Simon. Enjoy your membership at Eden. Sounds like you will get to play some stunning courses.

Not based in London but can talk at length about the courses we have in the NW.  Obviously you have Birkdale, Hoylake and Lytham. But away from the open venues, my personal favourite is Formby followed by Hillside.

If your ever ooooop North let us know. There are many of us that meet regularly for games. Just dont play Qwerty, Birchy , LB or NWJocko for cash   

Get on the H4H charity day !!! (see the arrange a game section) .


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Not quite what I would call hidden gems. Unfortunately there aren't really many in the south as most are well known and publicised.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! Grand courses (I've actually played all (13) of them) but there's not a lot 'hidden' about any course in London/Home Counties area.

My closest to 'Gems', a couple of which are only by reputation rather than experience.

Swinley
New Zealand
Camberley Heath
Coombe Hill
The Addington
Tandridge
Shooters Hill
Thorndon Park

Most are relatively short - having been restricted by Housing - but by no means easy, and a bit quirky, maybe a reflection of my preferences!

And you could certainly do worse than working you way down the A3 corridor starting with the 3 'W's, Hindhead, Hankley, Blackmoor, Farnham etc!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Agreed! Grand courses (I've actually played all (13) of them) but there's not a lot 'hidden' about any course in London/Home Counties area.

My closest to 'Gems', a couple of which are only by reputation rather than experience.

Swinley
New Zealand
Camberley Heath
Coombe Hill
The Addington
Tandridge
Shooters Hill
Thorndon Park

*Most are relatively short - having been restricted by Housing - but by no means easy, *and a bit quirky, maybe a reflection of my preferences!

And you could certainly do worse than working you way down the A3 corridor starting with the 3 'W's, Hindhead, Hankley, Blackmoor, Farnham etc!
		
Click to expand...

some of the hardest games I've had have been on short courses, Royal Knightswood is a perfect example.


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 28, 2014)

Wimbledon Common Golf Club seems to be missing from this list????

Not sure you'll have experienced much like it before... definitely worth a visit.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 28, 2014)

Simon

Get your name down for our H4H day at North Hants GC (see arrange a game thread), if you want to play with golf mad people theres no better place, I'm sure RickG or Richart would see you right.


----------



## NST (Aug 28, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Agreed! Grand courses (I've actually played all (13) of them) but there's not a lot 'hidden' about any course in London/Home Counties area.

My closest to 'Gems', a couple of which are only by reputation rather than experience.

Swinley
New Zealand
Camberley Heath
Coombe Hill
The Addington
Tandridge
Shooters Hill
Thorndon Park

Most are relatively short - having been restricted by Housing - but by no means easy, and a bit quirky, maybe a reflection of my preferences!

And you could certainly do worse than working you way down the A3 corridor starting with the 3 'W's, Hindhead, Hankley, Blackmoor, Farnham etc!
		
Click to expand...

I love swinley and the addington. Shooters hill a test too. Playing camberley heath in a couple of weeks, looking forward to it.

You really do get the course to yourselves at swinley.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			some of the hardest games I've had have been on short courses, Royal Knightswood is a perfect example.
		
Click to expand...

Dalmahoy or Luffness (New or 'Old')?! I know which I'd prefer to play 9 times out of 10!


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2014)

I am lucky to live within a few miles of three courses that are must play, and perhaps not so well known. (other than to locals)

Hankley Common
Liphook
Hindhead

Blackmoor and North Hants are not bad either but I am very biased.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Dalmahoy or Luffness (New or 'Old')?! I know which I'd prefer to play 9 times out of 10!
		
Click to expand...


New Luffness is a bit more exclusive than Dalmahoy!  Great course but it's next door neighbours are better, in my opinion


----------

